# Mozart needs your help.



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi guys
Sorry to post this here but we are in a pickle with this boy and his vet bills keep mounting.. thought i would post and see if you guys could help me cross post this around.. What we thought was going to be a $2000 surgery and he could go home today has turned out to be way more than that  its been a really stressful two weeks with this boy.. he needs all the prayers he can get too.. 


Please cross post to anybody you can think of.. We really need help with this boy. 

Mozart Chip IN http://cullensarchangelrescue.chipin.com/mozart

Mozart had been sick off and on since Wednesday 6/2 and was taken to our vet where they ran blood work on Thursday and everything was normal. Friday his WBC was high and his temp was 104.8 that am but by the time he left clinic his temp was normal. He was put on a different antibiotic thinking it was just an infection. (they had him on IV fluids and IV antibiotics while he was there). Got him home at 5:30 and by 6pm he appeared to have bloated again. We took him to the ER where they took xrays and it was discovered he hadn't actually bloated but there was a lot of gas in his abdominal cavity instead. His temp was 105 at check in. They weren't sure if he had perforated his intestine or what was going on but needed surgery to find out. 

He stayed overnight at the ER and went to Surgical Referral the next morning for surgery. They had to remove 30% of his stomach due to necrotic tissue. They also installed a feeding tube to bypass the stomach to give it a chance to heal. He has a drain tube in his abdomen that is still draining as of this morning. His vital signs are all with in normal range this am but hes still fighting the infection (due to stomach contents leaking out in his abdomen). As of yesterday his WBC was 44,000. He has spent the weekend at the ER clinic for around the clock care and will be moved back to Surgical today. He'll likely be there all week. He cannot go home until his bloodwork remains at good levels (PCV level) and he can eat/hold down food on his own. His prognosis is guarded still, but he is doing better at the moment.

We really need the communities support with Mo's vet bill. The total below reflects what his bill is at now as of yesterday afternoon. It will change daily as he has to stay hospitalized until his blood levels improve and he can eat/keep down food on his own.

Neuter, shots, hw test, lump removal and dental = $480.00
Bloat surgery and follow up care = $900.00
Bill for this weekend at ER clinic and surgery =$4910.00

He has had to have several blood transfusions, lots of blood work, follow up x-rays and round the clock care. He is a really sick boy at the moment and we are all praying for him. 

He also still needs to go thru HW treatment.

His bill currently sits at $6290.00.

This does not include his medications, joint supplements and food while hes been in the rescue.

Donations can be mailed to
CARE
For Mozart
Po Box 90060
Columbia Sc 29290

Or you can donate through his Chip IN. Mozart Chip IN http://cullensarchangelrescue.chipin.com/mozart


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for Mozart's Medical Bills.
*
SEE ABOVE POST BY ROBINSEGG26:*
Donations can be mailed to
CARE
For Mozart
Po Box 90060
Columbia Sc 29290

Or you can donate through his Chip IN. Mozart Chip IN http://cullensarchangelrescue.chipin.com/mozart


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Karen..

Mozart was living on a chain when the Humane society's cruelty investigator heard about him.. He asked us to take him and we began the search for a sainit bernard rescue to take him.. Hes a senior boy and such a sweetie with those he knows..

He bloated on 5/26/2010 and had ER surgery to untwist his stomach.. and they removed his spleen.. now another sugery this past saturday to resection the stomach.. we are all praying he makes it.. I went and saw him a few mins ago and hes up and walking around really good. He was happy to see me.. attached are some pics i took..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

wow...just wow...poor baby


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh what a sweet boy. Is there a St Bernard forum that we can cross post this to so they might help donate for him?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have been searching and so far only found one thats not frequented much. I also searched facebook and found a couple groups on there.. if anybody can find one and crosspost on that would be awesome and very much appreciated. Our bill so far is the highest we have ever put out on one dog and totally unexpected fun fun fun!!


----------

